
Forecasteroid – Financial Forecasting for Small Business - jconn
https://www.forecasteroid.com
======
jconn
Hey guys - I'm one of the co-founders of Forecasteroid. This is my first ever
web application, so would love any and all feedback.

My background is in finance, self-taught programmer - my goal with this app
was just to make something that would allow people to build a budget/forecast
for their business quickly and easily.

I'm currently working on adding integration with Quickbooks Online and other
cloud accounting solutions, so hoping to have that rolled out in the near
future!

